# Shimano FC-M572 LX-Kurbel inkl. Kettenblätter



## Bonanza-Rider (3. Mai 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-FC-M572-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item3eff688301


----------

